# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  XENON - Μ/Σ ΥΨΗΛΗΣ ΤΑΣΗΣ GEAR DAX35DKE

## G.POL

Καλησπερα.
Ανοιξα το συγκεκριμενο μ/τ,και μεσα ειναι "παστωμενος  :Biggrin: "με καποιο σιλικονουχο υλικο.
Ελεγα αν υπηρχε περιπτωση με καποιο δυαλιτικο,να απομακρυνω αυτη την αηδια για να κανω ενα ελεγχο στο κυκλωμα.
Υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση?
Ο συγκεκριμενος εκανε διακοπες και ας  ειχα αλλαξει λαμπα νεα,παλι τα ιδια εκανε!.
Βεβαια τα συγκεκριμενα xenon τα ειχα βαλει εδω και 10 χρονια.
Τι γνωμη εχετε?

----------


## G.POL

Με λιγη υπομονη και προσοχη,καταφερα και καθαρισα τις περιοχη γυρω απο τους πυκνωτες που εχω κυκλωσει στη φωτο,τους οποιους αντικατεστησα.
Το αποτελεσμα?
Τελειο!  
Δουλευει κανονικα!  :Lol:

----------

